
OpenAI reveals pricing for its GPT-3 API - picodguyo
https://thenextweb.com/neural/2020/09/03/openai-reveals-the-pricing-plans-for-its-api-and-it-aint-cheap/
======
woliveirajr
> According to Branwen, 2 million tokens is roughly equivalent to 3,000 pages
> of text. For reference, the complete works of Shakespeare contain roughly
> 900,000 words.

For $100/month, seems to be prohibitive except to very special cases. Will
foster competition.

